# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Consommation denergie : 800 milliards de dollars dconomie sur les factures

## Annaelle32

*Consommation denergie : 800 milliards de dollars dconomie sur les factures*
Boston (MA) - La SOI Industry Consortium (SOIC) a lanc SOI Simply Greener, une initiative encourageant une plus large application des avantages lis  lconomie d'nergie, grce au silicon-on-insulator (SOI), silicium sur isolant,  issue d'une technologie de pointe de l'industrie lectronique.  
*
SOI*
La SOIC affirme que les puces fabriques sur SOI au lieu des traditionnels bulk silicon permettent de raliser des conomies d'nergie de 30 pour cent ou plus. Fonctionnant avec les mmes volumes de charges, ces puces dlivrent aussi les mmes performances quivalentes.  

*SOI Simply Greener* 
Le fait que 18 des 20 plus efficaces machines super-puissantes sont construites avec SOI, dmontre que la  Green IT  de SOI prsente des avantages certains pour les applications d'entreprise. De plus, les versions actuelles des trois meilleures consoles de jeu  comprennent des chips  base de SOI aussi. Ainsi, la campagne verte de Consortium SOI vise surtout  rduire la consommation dnergie dans le domaine de l'lectronique en gnral.

La SOIC ajoute que lavantage de l'efficacit nergtique de la technologie SOI contribue  l'augmentation des performances et  la rduction de la consommation d'nergie. 

*Comparaison*  
Un analyse de rfrence a t ralis par ARM Holdings au moyen d'un circuit interconnect-loaded datapath. Et lorsque l'on compare le 45nm bulk silicon dIBM avec les 45 nm des technologies SOI, limplmentation de SOI a entran 25 pour cent de rduction des surfaces du circuit, 66 pour cent de rduction en fuite de la puissance statique, et prs de 22 pour cent de rduction en puissance dynamique avec, en plus, cinq pour cent des performances suprieures.  

Dautre part, une puce qui a t migre des 65nm buk silicon  haute performance vers de les 45nm SOI technology dIBM, a enregistr 50% daugmentation en frquence de ses oprations, plus de 64% de rduction en surface inutile et 38 pour cent de rduction pour la consommation dnergie.

 Comme nous l'avons dtaill dans notre rcent rapport Semiconductor Technologies : Le potentiel pour rvolutionner la productivit d' nergie des Etats-Unis, les semi-conducteurs sont dj le principal facteur  l'origine de gains d'efficacit nergtique, a dclar l'auteur principal du rapport, John A. Conseil amricain pour une conomie efficace dnergie.  

*conomie dnergie*
 SOI offre une avance majeure dans l'efficacit nergtique de l'lectronique, et avec les mesures appropries, l'investissement et l'utilisation des gains de la technologie des semi-conducteurs peuvent contribuer au cumul conomique de la facture d'lectricit de 800 $ milliards de dollars jusqu'en 2030, pour les consommateurs et les entreprises aux Etats-Unis , tout comme la cration d'une moyenne de 500.000 emplois nouveaux par an, et la rduction de la consommation d'nergie lie  des missions de CO2 de plus de 400 millions de tonnes mtriques par anne au cours de la priode de 2010 jusqu'en 2030. ", conclut la SOIC. 

Bref, cette technologie qui soriente vers une conomie des factures dlectricit mrite une attention particulire dans la mesure o lexcs de la consommation nergtique favorise normment le changement climatique. Esprons alors que les rsultats rels seront  la hauteur de ce rapport, bard dun semblant de promotion !

A lire aussi:
 ::fleche::  Green-IT : IBM revendique le top 4 des Super-ordinateur sur la  liste verte 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la "Green IT" ? Quel est le statut actuel de l'informatique cologique dans votre entreprise ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Larger

> Bref, cette technologie qui soriente vers une conomie des factures dlectricit mrite une attention particulire dans la mesure o lexcs de la consommation nergtique favorise normment le changement climatique.


Je serais bien curieux de connaitre les chiffres de "l'enormement".





> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Comme bien souvent ce n'est pas l'aspect ecologique qui est le but de cette technologie, mais bien l'aspect economique. Cela va bien souvent de pair et c'est certainement un facteur bien plus motivant pour les entreprises.

----------


## kaymak

> Je serais bien curieux de connaitre les chiffres de "l'enormement".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comme bien souvent ce n'est pas l'aspect ecologique qui est le but de cette technologie, mais bien l'aspect economique. Cela va bien souvent de pair et c'est certainement un facteur bien plus motivant pour les entreprises.


c'est le problme.
On ne travail pas au bien tre de tous, au mieux  survivre. Il y  un dcalage entre le besoin de l'cologie et notre ralit quotidienne, o nous sommes toujours dans une forme de survie permanente (Pour manger il faut toujours travailler), mme si cela se ressent chaque jour de moins en moins avec les progrs tehcnologique.

Bref, nos socits n'on pas d tant voluer que cela, et ne sont certainement pas tout  fait prte  relever ce dfi.

----------


## Larger

Quand je dis ca c'est un simple constat, pas une critique. Ou est le mal dans l'economie ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Il ne faut pas cracher dans la soupe. Et tout un chacun sait que si l'on veut que l'cologie soit au centre de toutes discussions, elle doit tre penser de manire conomique !

Si une avance technologique quelconque peut se dcliner de deux manires, une cologique, l'autre non, celle qui sera choisie sera la plus conomique, celle qui aura le meilleur rapport profits/cots !

----------


## kaymak

ce n'tait pas tellement contre toi, dsol si l'as ressenti autrement.

Sinon  ta question, le mal dans l'conomie, c'est qu'on en est encore  faire bosser les gens pour les faire manger,,, voir  les duquer pour les faire bosser pour les faire manger.
Travailler, faire fructifier l'conomie, reste d'abord et avant tout une tache de survie.
Et comme cela relve de la survie, on, agira plus instinctivement (quelque part dans le sub conscient) pour son intrt personnel.
Bref, l'entreprise est l'extension de l'intrt personnel de quelques personnes  leurs ttes.
Et, le moyen de subsistance des autres (non je n'ai pas dit que c'tait des parasites  ::aie:: ).

Moi j'avais plutt dans l'ide que le travail pourrait servir  crer du bien tre pour tous, en lieu et place du profit montaire born et absolu.

Mais pour cela il faudrait dcoller un petit peu, la terre 
ne nourrira pas toutes les bouches,
ni plus qu'elle n'acceptera nos djections de co et autres produits chimiques
travailler pour survivre dans son coin est une ide morte.

Aujourd'hui, pour nous, tel que je le peroit, c'est un mal ncessaire, une solution qui pour l'heure remplit son job,  dfaut d'autre chose.

C'est l que j'en rejoint l'cologie,
comment voulez vous, 
grer les ressources limits que chacun puise sans cesse, 
grer les impactes de la subsistance des uns et des autres que chacun tale sans cesse, 
alors que nous n'avons pas dj le courage de nous regarder et de dire que notre modle (conomique et dmographique) nous pousse  survivre chacun dans notre coin et  faire les choses comme on pourra tant qu'on survit, quitte  se tirer une balle dans le pied,


je ne prone pas le partage d'extrme gauche, mais on ne me fera pas croire qu'avec l'attitude que nous avons,  grer nos ressources  peu prs n'importe comment, que nous mettons toutes les chances de notre cot pour y arriver.


Si encore on me disait qu'avec les < 800 $ milliards de dollars jusqu'en 2030> ils allaient les r investir... Que les 400 millions de tonnes (et pourtant cela me parait gigantesque) n tait pas une goutte d'eau........

 ::dehors::  C'est le vent de la drive du sujet qui m'y  pouss..

----------


## crashtib

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Comme a, connement, et sans aucun raisonnement critique ni constructif, que c'est beau la technologie...

----------


## arno31

Mais dernirement EDF a t accus de ne pas mettre en place certains dispositifs d'conomie d'nergie (je ne connais pas les dtails, j'ai entendu a sur Europe 1) car qui dit conomie d'nergie dit perte pour EDF qui va venir pleurer pour ne pas dcevoir ses actionnaires.

----------

